# Guadalupe run



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Well it's been a while since I've made a post we have had some great spring fishing both rod and reel and running lines, the last few trips running lines it ended up pouring rain both times so a lot of fish got released without pics so this weekend with nice weather I decided to hit the river again and made sure to snap some pics when I could these are all from Guadalupe in Victoria and all on Perch blue gills and Saltys all double hook drops fishing jams and holes released quite a few blues one being up to 40 several 20s and the big yellas all released for future battles that will be bigger and better... fished Friday afternoon till Saturday morning and picked up had a great weekend with my two little brothers and restocked the freezer tight lines to all !


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Adding pics
















Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

More





































Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

You out there gettin' it!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Those are fine big river cats! Wtg.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Thanks not sure why the pics are blurry they are clear on my phone try the first one again









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Awesome fish, glad to know the fish are still there. Haven't been out to the place in nearly a year. keep catchin' em.............But don't catch 'em all.


----------



## yakin ag (Mar 6, 2007)

Love the boat ramp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Boat ramp can get Nasty when the river falls fast lol but nice and dry this trip and the fishing is still strong postman









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

That's a fat mess of cats.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

May go again this weekend see what happens thanks for the comments guys hopefully posting pics soon

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hart8 (Apr 26, 2017)

Well done,and great pics!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BSchulte (Apr 21, 2014)

Those are some [email protected] fine cats. I need to hurry up and get a new motor for my flatbottom so I can give you a Lil competition.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice to see. Glad to also know there are folks who don't kill the big Girls-them little ones good eats


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome fish. Is that a snake in one of your pics? It looks huge!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice haul!

And great job on turning loose the big ones...they aren't near as good to eat as the little ones.


----------

